# Trip-Lite power bars



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm using three Trip_Lite isobars power bars on my system. Do thy have the possibility of limiting the amount of power available to my receiver? I have my Sub, and Receiver plugged into one and my outboard amp and projector intro the other all on a dedicated 15amp circuit.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

No, they are not limiting the power available.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

I've never noticed anything with mine, (lots of stuff on it)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok thanks guys.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Ok thanks guys.


The tripplite bar I have, HTPOWERBAR10, is rated at 15 amps according to the specs on the Tripplite site, and has little lights on the bar itself that show power usage all the way to 15 amps. Check your specific models on their site.


----------

